# 1999 Nissan Skyline R34 GTR photo.



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Greetings to all Nissan fans! We have posted this 1999 Nissan Skyline R34 GTR photo on our Facebook page and we need your opinions on its exterior.
What do you think it should look like?
What color will you choose?
Rate it from 1 to 10
Here is the original - http://www.facebook.com/CARiDcom

p.s. We need your Likes and ideas.


----------

